# Speaker out?



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Can headphones be safely plugged into the "Speaker Out" jack, if there's no "headphone" jack anywhere on the amp?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

danbo said:


> Can headphones be safely plugged into the "Speaker Out" jack, if there's no "headphone" jack anywhere on the amp?


I wouldn't! Stereos have the output level scaled down at the headphone jack. Guitar amps don't.

If you can guarantee that the guitar amp volume knob will never be pushed above 1 or 2 you might get away with it but the first time the amp dumps real power into the headphones they will smoke right before your eyes!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang!! That's what I figured..Thanx bro!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

There's this guy, for tube amps....

http://www.tubejuiceattenuators.com/buy2.html

( don't know it they are any good, just happened across the website - )


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool link,thanks! :food-smiley-004:


----------

